

Grapevine Message Aggregator: finds & posts messages - benatkin
http://grapevine-project.info/

======
benatkin
From looking at the feeds, it seems it does a pretty good job of finding
interesting projects:

<http://twitter.com/#!/github_js> <http://twitter.com/#!/github_rb>

What I find really neat about it, though, is that rather than just solve the
case of aggregating and posting github repos referenced on twitter, it's
designed to support other sources and destinations, by writing just a little
bit of custom glue code.

